# The Official 2.5L Beetle Picture Thread



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

This is the Official 2.5L Beetle Picture Thread for 2012 models and up.

After searching for a 2.5L picture thread, and not being able to find one, I decided to create it. My apologies if I missed it if there is one.

I've seem many very nice, bad a**, 2.5L beetles on the forum but they are scattered in different threads. With that thought in mind, by creating one thread with 2.5L beetles it will be easier to browse and look at member's cars. 

Please post pictures of 2.5L Beetles ONLY in this thread, manual and automatic. This includes the convertible 2.5L as they become more popular. 

Feel free to post the following pics of 2.5L Beetles:

* Dealer purchase / Pick up
* Upgrades the your 2.5L (Cosmetic, Mechanical, Etc.)
* Special scenery with the 2.5L
* Car Events with the 2.5L (Rally, Car's and Coffee, Etc.)
* General 2.5L pics.

Please do not post Turbo or TDI pics in this tread. This will be another thread created for them.

Hopefully, this thread will grow with lots of pics and the mods will make it a sticky. 

Regards,

FR


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)




----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

Haha whoa I love those new wheels

Very unique , looks good !
Where did you get them?


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

they are powder coated factory wheels. the 17in heritage


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jwcardy said:


> they are powder coated factory wheels. the 17in heritage


JW, 

How did you do the white walls? Did you have them made or purchased?


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)




----------



## Front Runner (Nov 29, 2012)

jwcardy said:


>


Sweet!!!! :thumbup:


----------



## jwcardy (Feb 22, 2012)

the beet said:


> JW,
> 
> How did you do the white walls? Did you have them made or purchased?


I made them using a special white wall tire paint. They are not perfect and this was an experiment. I have a couple other DIY's that I want to try to see which works best. I have found a company that makes a white wall in the 2.5 beetles factory tire size (215/55/17) but the actual white wall part is only 1.5inches wide. Thats not wide enough for me. You can how ever order a custom set for about $1300. To me that is way too expensive for me because we plan to run massive negative camber in the rear so ordering tires that expensive every couple of months will not work for me.


----------



## JR Martinez (Feb 25, 2003)

jwcardy said:


> I made them using a special white wall tire paint. They are not perfect and this was an experiment. I have a couple other DIY's that I want to try to see which works best. I have found a company that makes a white wall in the 2.5 beetles factory tire size (215/55/17) but the actual white wall part is only 1.5inches wide. Thats not wide enough for me. You can how ever order a custom set for about $1300. To me that is way too expensive for me because we plan to run massive negative camber in the rear so ordering tires that expensive every couple of months will not work for me.


How about the roof rack? want to order one.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Beyond Cool


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

I really like the reto look wheels.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

*I like Old School Red*










Summer Set Up










Rest of the Year


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

nice


----------



## CharlestonBug (Nov 9, 2012)

one day i will get some pictures when the car is actually clean!


----------



## Skimmy290 (Aug 19, 2012)

CharlestonBug said:


> one day i will get some pictures when the car is actually clean!


Really like those disk wheels


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

IMO the 2.5 cars look a lot better than the turbo cars. Still prefer the look of the classic 2.5L cars. First two are from today.










Check out that reflection!










Earlier this summer:


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

I do love our Heritage wheels.


----------



## puma1552 (Jul 6, 2012)

How can you not love the heritage wheels? Clean with the tornado red at night, man that's awesome


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Nice, those wheels really pop in these night pictures.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

I still need to lower and add white walls...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

the beet said:


> I still need to lower and add white walls...


I like, and wish I had those headlights

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

Mirror bling added. Saw these on Amazon and couldn't resist...


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Beets said:


> Mirror bling added. Saw these on Amazon and couldn't resist...


Do want!

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## Beets (Sep 22, 2012)

http://www.amazon.com/PHAETON-KARMA...id=1358203522&sr=8-1&keywords=VW+mirror+decal


----------



## drtechy (Jun 3, 2009)

Thanks

posted by Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Beets said:


> Mirror bling added. Saw these on Amazon and couldn't resist...


Nice!!!


----------



## gulmargha (Mar 12, 2013)

*"Spotted" this bug in Seattle*








Still not quite sure if I'm doing photo links right, so http://flic.kr/p/eatYft


----------



## h2vdub (May 11, 2013)




----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

2012, parked on a hill.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

gulmargha said:


> Still not quite sure if I'm doing photo links right, so http://flic.kr/p/eatYft


Oh My, not sure what to say about that red one.


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

puma1552 said:


> IMO the 2.5 cars look a lot better than the turbo cars. Still prefer the look of the classic 2.5L cars. First two are from today.


Well I do not like the new R-Line front at all. Besides, they painted the wrong side of the spoiler on the Turbos! About the only thing I would change on my convertible would be the wheels, but the costs of the heritage wheels is absurd.


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Wheels finished and on.


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Well, vinyl guy called to fit me in.


----------



## stainlineho (Aug 20, 2011)

MrSector9 said:


> Well, vinyl guy called to fit me in.


Nice man. What did you do to the side moldings on the doors to paint match them? Is that vinyl??


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Yes vinyl on the doors, completely lucked out that I could find something that would match as perfect as it does, The pictures make it look slightly different then the wheels. The color of the wheels for some reason is extremely hard to represent correct in a photo, they always turn out lighter then they actually are.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Very different and very cool


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

My wife's 2.5, "Tweety" 

Had to do this since i kind of took over the turbo :sly:


But i did a nice detail and waxed twice since Friday, going to keep it real nice for her.


----------



## bryangb (Jun 16, 2010)




----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

Our pair, my mom's black 2012 and my yellow 2013


----------



## MrSector9 (Aug 17, 2003)

Cannot leave all the fun for the turbo cars....


----------



## joe13472000 (Jul 19, 2004)

puma1552 said:


> IMO the 2.5 cars look a lot better than the turbo cars. Still prefer the look of the classic 2.5L cars. First two are from today.


Maybe I'm in the minority on this one, but the matching dash, red in this case doesn't seem to work on some of the colors. You would think that VW would give buyers the option to configure or choose an alternate dash color. black or carbon fiber seem obvious options. I wonder if the dealers would make a swap for you cheap?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

MrSector9 said:


> Cannot leave all the fun for the turbo cars....


Nice!!! Did you vacuum the asphalt or is that Photoshop?


----------



## kitty (Feb 10, 2002)

joe13472000 said:


> Maybe I'm in the minority on this one, but the matching dash, red in this case doesn't seem to work on some of the colors. You would think that VW would give buyers the option to configure or choose an alternate dash color. black or carbon fiber seem obvious options. I wonder if the dealers would make a swap for you cheap?


I LOVE the matching dashboard. I wanted red just for that reason, but the yellow is just as fun. My mom's is black so hers is of course all black, even then it's nice because its like piano black. Wondered how difficult it would be to take it off and wrap it though.


----------



## silverspeedbuggy (Aug 8, 2001)

kitty said:


> I LOVE the matching dashboard.


That makes two of us. When I pick up my Turbo I want to swap out the fakey carbon fiber for a body color dash.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Great picture and the dash, steering wheel doors, they just look so good in a new retro kind of way.

Very nice.


----------



## Eponymous (Jun 4, 2013)

Lot of nice Beetles in here. Hopefully one day mine will be up there too. For now I'm enjoying the stares I get driving around town.

Here it is, 2012 2.5l, with 3,037 miles when I got it two weeks ago. Been driving it for four days now (had to wait for the title to register) and it's up to 3,440ish. Damn sight better than the Stratus I've been driving the last nine years - not that it was a bad car by any means, but this is unquestionably better.



















Since I know someone will ask, yes I have the trim rings but the dealer had taken them off for another prospective buyer. I like the look without so they stay off until I get bored.

So tell me, what are the must-do mods? I've already decided on the LED interior lighting kit posted a few days ago and tinting the front windows to match the back. I was thinking about chrome exhaust tips also - does anyone know by chance if the beer-can tips from a Mini will fit? Does VW make body-color splash guards or just the black ones?

Beets, where did you get that SHIELD decal?

Dvdmoviemike, I'm loving those red retros! Very cool.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Eponymous said:


> Beets, where did you get that SHIELD decal?


I'm not Beets, but I'm thinking he may have gotten from the dealer: 

http://vwsecondskin.com/?utm_source...cleGraphic&utm_campaign=March_ExperienceTouts

http://vwsecondskin.com/beetle.php 

...maybe you can find on eBay.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

... oh, did you mean the mirror decal?: 

http://amzn.com/B002X5EZJC


----------



## Chrisho (Dec 1, 2012)

the beet said:


> ... oh, did you mean the mirror decal?:
> 
> http://amzn.com/B002X5EZJC


One day I am actually going to buy that decal, one day.


----------



## Dvdmoviemike (Feb 29, 2012)

Dvdmoviemike, I'm loving those red retros! Very cool.[/QUOTE]

Thanks, Tape the tire, scuff the wheel, and spray em red. I have had them like that for a year and they still look new. 

I bought the stainless exhaust covers from a guy on EBAY. They clean super easy and look awesome. Think they were 60 bucks.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

This footage was captured with my surveillance camera while we were away. I guess the neighbors just couldn't resist lighting off a few...


----------



## JustFord0099 (Apr 5, 2009)

Untitled by justford0099, on Flickr


----------



## Jedidub (Oct 6, 2010)

JustFord0099 said:


> Untitled by justford0099, on Flickr


 Undercover cop car


----------



## Stu3 (Jul 17, 2012)

Carbon Steel said:


> Very different and very cool


 
I like it! (and I normally do not like lowered cars). How did you get that look? What tires/wheels (size) and suspension mods did do to get it like that. 

You got it just right! Bravo. I hate the slammed look on Beetles. Some slammed cars look to me like the suspension is broken and I wonder how the cars can even be driven and if the wheels can even turn without rubbing.


----------



## Jokerbunny (Sep 30, 2012)

is thread needs more love. :thumbup:


----------



## Eponymous (Jun 4, 2013)

JustFord0099, that white one is B-E-A-utiful!

Here's a few more pics of mine. I've moved to Montana since the last ones. Here it is at the border with North Dakota on the morning of June 29th:










Apologies for the quality on that one, camera wasn't handy so I took it with my phone. This next one's on top of the parking garage (there's only one) in Bozeman, with the Bridger Range in the background:










And these last two are by the statue of Thunder Jack on US-89, in between the Bridgers and the Crazy Mountains:



















I'll say this for Ze Germans, they built one hell of a tough car. These National Forest access roads out here can get pretty hairy, and I'm almost always the only non-truck at the top, often the only 2WD, but I've never once felt like I may have bitten off more than I can chew.


----------



## Carbon Steel (Sep 6, 2010)

Epony, a lot of great country to see, thanks for posting.


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

Any more out there? Looking for ideas. not many power options for 2.5s huh...

Here's my 'blank slate'. Brand new '14 leftover 2.5


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

Still working out the stance...


----------



## tektoo2 (Oct 18, 2001)

Looks great! what susp are you running?


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

They are coil-overs by V-Maxx. As I said, still working out the kinks though...


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

top picture is the day I brought home my 2013 Fender Edition 2.5L 5 speed, bottom is last weekend. It has been lowered on H&R springs, has an AFE intake, Drag DR45 wheels, new racing seats, and a bunch of little appearance things.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

The lowering looks pretty good for H&R springs and OEM struts. Actually, I replaced my rear spring with H&R. It's a much smoother ride than the other coil-over rear springs provided.


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> top picture is the day I brought home my 2013 Fender Edition 2.5L 5 speed, bottom is last weekend. It has been lowered on H&R springs, has an AFE intake, Drag DR45 wheels, new racing seats, and a bunch of little appearance things.


If you replaced your front seats, there may be a market here to sell your OEM ones (assuming nothing is wrong with them). A number of users had bad experiences with their seat cushions losing some foam. 

See: 

http://forums.vwvortex.com/showthread.php?7827505-Seat-foam-falling-apart


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

I made that thread. .. lol. My seats were falling apart. I need to update that thread. I have been battling VWOA care. In the interim the racing seats are the cheapest solution.

Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I made that thread. .. lol. My seats were falling apart. I need to update that thread. I have been battling VWOA care. In the interim the racing seats are the cheapest solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Good deal! Sounds like a good solution. Sorry I didn't check. 

Now that the others are out, can you re-stuff them? Going to a fabric store like Jo-Ann fabrics may have some good solutions, like cotton or synthetic batting. That stuff does not dry-rot and crumble like foam (it's more like a cotton ball). Additionally, it may help hold the foam from coming out any further. The trick is to use a lot...


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

jaysz2893 said:


> I made that thread. .. lol. My seats were falling apart. I need to update that thread. I have been battling VWOA care. In the interim the racing seats are the cheapest solution.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


Post a pic of the new seats. I wanna see how they look/fit.


----------



## jaysz2893 (Jan 25, 2013)

the beet said:


> Good deal! Sounds like a good solution. Sorry I didn't check.
> 
> Now that the others are out, can you re-stuff them? Going to a fabric store like Jo-Ann fabrics may have some good solutions, like cotton or synthetic batting. That stuff does not dry-rot and crumble like foam (it's more like a cotton ball). Additionally, it may help hold the foam from coming out any further. The trick is to use a lot...


I upholster seats for our restored cars. The OEM foam is shot. It is some kind of bio based crap. I took the seats apart and I would need to make all new stuff. Here is a pic of the seats I put in.

Ebay specials that are actually comfy. I used the OEM seat tracks and made brackets to mount the seats to them. I was able to put the plastic cover on the door opening side to help hide the bracketry. I am going to install the seat heating pads this fall. The side airbags are mounted under the seats for now so the system does not have a fault. I still need to come up with a better solution. The passenger seat occupancy pad is in the Springs and is permanently on. I have a seat belt buckle in the receiver to keep the light off. Once the heat pad is in the seat it will work like normal. 
Sent from my SM-G900V using Tapatalk


----------



## the beet (May 5, 2012)

They look good! I'm guessing more comfortable than the OEM. Keep us posted. Perhaps you can turn off the seat airbags using a VAG COM. Having loose airbags under/near the seats sounds dangerous.


----------



## Ivanvwgolf (May 30, 2016)

Front Runner said:


> Sweet!!!! :thumbup:


I love the christmas lights.


----------



## GreenWagen (Mar 4, 2008)

My 2.5. Needs to be lowered.....

Sent from my SM-G935V using Tapatalk


----------

